
Stalin’s Scheherazade: An opportunistic literary caper became a lifelong con - lermontov
https://longreads.com/2019/02/06/stalins-scheherazade/
======
ggm
I know its unfashionable but I liked what Sholokhov wrote. It was very
influential on me as a younger man. And, if you read around he did some stuff
which had high risks for an accolyte of Stalin: he did actually stand up for
others at some potential risk. So, literary theft happens everywhere, in
oppressive and non-oppressive societies.

But.. I get why people are "down" on Sholokhov. But I do like the books. _And
quiet flows the don /The Don Flows home to the sea_ in translation, are very
thoughtful books. I don't think he entirely stole all of these words.

~~~
jhbadger
Indeed. The linked article actually explains that he put it together from an
unfinished novel and adding his own bits. While obviously not all his own
work, it is more complicated than the traditional story that he just found a
completed novel and put his name on it.

